# Kribensis Locales?



## aussie pride (Oct 5, 2011)

What are the _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ colour phases/locales/morphs?
Thanks, Caleb


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you see this already?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1350


----------



## aussie pride (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I have seen that already. i was wondering about different looks associated with different locales. Like with Frontosa, you can get different fish from different areas of the late, you casn get kribs from differeynt areas of their habitat and they look different. Like _pelvicachromis taeniatus_ 'Wouri' or 'Nigeria Green'. What are some of the others?


----------



## aussie pride (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Hap44 (Sep 4, 2002)

This will give you what you need.

http://www.amazon.com/Cichlids-West-Afr ... 1564651665

It's got a very good list of various kribs.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

best look here.good pics www.tedsfishroom.com pelviachromis gallery


----------



## aussie pride (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. Last night I googled for close to an hour and came out with around 5 different colour phases/locales that I am looking at. In the end I have to choose one pair. This is gonna be hard...


----------

